# Oculus Rift



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Oculus VR has announced a release window for the consumer version of its flagship virtual reality hardware, the Oculus Rift. The company revealed today that the Oculus Rift will ship to consumers in the first quarter of 2016, with pre-orders to be taken "later this year."

Sony's PlayStation 4 headset, Project Morpheus, will launch to consumers in the first half of 2016.
The consumer model of the Oculus Rift builds upon the hardware of the Crescent Bay prototype that was revealed in September last year. The prototype included integrated audio and 360 motion tracking that the Rift will feature, in addition to support for both seated and standing experiences. More details on the hardware, software, input, and games for the consumer version of the Oculus Rift will be revealed in the next few weeks.

In November last year Oculus VR CEO Brendan Iribe said that a consumer model of the Oculus Rift was "months, not years" away from being released. No details on pricing were revealed, but you can expect the Rift to set you back around $200-400 according to comments previously made by Oculus VR. Whatever the final price ends up being, Oculus Rift creator Palmer Luckey said the company was aiming for it to be "as cheap as possible."

The latest Oculus Rift development kit, called the DK2, is currently available to order for $350. The consumer model will allegedly offer what Oculus VR calls a "significant increase" in resolution over the Crescent Bay model, and the refresh rate will rise from 75Hz to 90Hz "or higher.

*http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/oculus-rift-consumer-model-to-launch-early-2016/ar-BBjhaOF*

Looks pretty cool....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2015)

Oculus is the motherfuckingshit! 

My virtual reality wet dream cum true!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2015)

Ohhhh hahaha, this one's awesome!


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Ohhhh hahaha, this one's awesome!


holy fuck this better be worth it, I am sitting here annoyed as fuck at their squeeky ass voices.

yup  I got a headache now.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

old news. price isnt too bad, but ill wait to buy it
until it actually works with more games.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> old news. price isnt too bad, but ill wait to buy it
> until it actually works with more games.


You mean like ones that are actually up to par with todays gaming standards? I just watched 11 minutes of that bullshit clip of some game that is the weakest thing I have seen since ps1.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You mean like ones that are actually up to par with todays gaming standards? I just watched 11 minutes of that bullshit clip of some game that is the weakest thing I have seen since ps1.


ive been following it for a while now, mostly its not compatible with most games (obviously reasons as to why) 
but when they were first selling them it was only for development reasons,
so ill wait till its finished marketable and used for actual games made for it, 

the genres it will probably be marketed or most suited to imho will be open world ,space games, flying, and horror genre


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> ive been following it for a while now, mostly its not compatible with most games (obviously reasons as to why)
> but when they were first selling them it was only for development reasons,
> so ill wait till its finished marketable and used for actual games made for it,
> 
> the genres it will probably be marketed or most suited to imho will be open world ,space games, flying, and horror genre


What about shooters? It would be awesome to see a duck hunt or something come back!!!!


----------



## Big Trees (May 8, 2015)

I'm waiting to see what happens with the Microsoft HoloLens. VR sucks if you wear glasses or get motion sickness.


----------

